

Kim Dotcom: ‘Eat this FBI, leading the Time100 poll with a 93% approval rating' - joewee
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/10/kim-dotcom-eat-this-fbi-leading-the-time100-poll-with-a-93-approval-rating/

======
anigbrowl
_First place for positive votes is Egyptian president Mohamed Morsi (no, I
didn’t recognize the name either)_

Good grief. He should be embarrassed to call himself a journalist and be so
ignorant of world affairs.

------
HunterV
Didn't Kim Jong Un win the poll last year?
[http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2012/12/4chan-votes-
kim...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2012/12/4chan-votes-kim-jong-un-
to-top-of-times-person-of-the-year-poll.html)

------
rdl
I love how the FBI illegally fucking with him has essentially legitimized him.
(Didn't really seem to work with Julian Assange, though)

~~~
mschuster91
Assange is an entirely different case... while the US have proven in the
Dotcom case that they're willing to step way over the boundaries of law (and
force others to do so), Assanges cred took a huge dive as he fled to Great
Britain, of all countries.

That the Swedish government is a f..kbuddy of the USA is widely known since
the TPB raid, but the GB gov't even went into war together with the Americans,
just for the sake of it. So why did Assange choose a country with even CLOSER
ties to the US to flee there?!

------
Eliezer
Isn't that poll a total joke dominated by mass multi-vote hacks?

~~~
JoshTriplett
Yup. Just wondering what they'll make it spell this year.

------
jquery
Oh, it's an online poll. For a moment I thought this was something worth being
posted on HN.

------
davidw
Leading an online poll is not that much of an achievement - it puts him in the
august company of people such as Hank the angry drunken dwarf.

------
djmdjm
IIRC at various times, the Time100 online poll has been led by L. Ron Hubbard,
Ayn Rand, Kemal Ataturk and Paul Atreides.

------
brazzy
Because that is totally hard to manipulate and he's totally not the kind of
person who'd do that.

Right.

~~~
mschuster91
I'd rather expect manipulation from Anonymous, in contrast to him they have a
proven track record of manipulating online votes for teh lulz

~~~
brazzy
Kim Schmitz, on the other hand, has a proven track record of manipulating
anything and everything for personal gain and self-aggrandization.

